# Whats you favourite 'off season' meal



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok so whats your favourite off season meal for when your bulking.

Mines :

Baked potatoe with cheese and bbq beans and as many chicken thighs as I can eat from the tesco hot counter.

or

Big sirloin steak, fries, and eggs.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mmmm

probably

a fat sirloin in bbq sauce with loads of chips and fried eggs

with chocolate cake to finish

but thats what i have most days anyway!lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

*I eat pretty much the same all year round, just cut carbs right down and add cardio when cutting,*

*
Breakfast...oats and protein shake.*

*
Training*

*
PWO Shake*

*
Steak (or chicken breast) small amount of mash, broccoli and brussels or green beans etc*

*
Omelette (5 egg whites 3 whole eggs)*

*
Shake*

*
2 Tins Tuna*

*
8 boiled Egg whites*

*
Shake before bed (or Egg whites depending on how late I finish work---Night Trucker) + multi vits and CLO*

*
*

*
Do the same every day apart from sat night when I might treat myself to a curry or chinese. Not saying it's a great diet but it works fine for me.*


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Chicken Kebab !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

man, im off season all the time, LOL! for me its good old KFC LARGE Tower meal, and a piece of breast chicken, Mmmmmmmm Finger lickin good!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> man, im off season all the time, LOL! for me its good old KFC LARGE Tower meal, and a piece of breast chicken, Mmmmmmmm Finger lickin good!


meet u there on friday at 1:10 ok boy!!!!:beer1:

u can buy u owe me for jabbin ur a5s!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LOL, ok sweet! twicken high street!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep yep!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ill get u the kiddies meal. u so desire!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fukinf nob! share a bucket all romantic like  lmao


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Fine, but U get all the legs, im a breast and thigh man!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i emailed u mate is it working?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Nah, blood still waitin on yo slow ass


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I dunnow why I started reading this thread when im dieting.. Im fcuking starving now :axe:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LMFAO, unlux m8!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

spag bol, still a bit healthy too!!

either that or surf 'n' turf with ketchup and big fat chips


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

has to be a massive pizza!! i cant eat enough of the stuff! :rolleye11

Ben


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

pasta with pork fillet in a blue cheese creamy sauce....

then one of those Heinz cadburys chocolate pud things in a tin with double cream...

cream, butter, cheese, and pasta - bloody brilliant


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

baz im suprised u just didnt eat lard


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

KFC bucket meal dominates.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> baz im suprised u just didnt eat lard


surprised u didnt say sausage!:beer1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pizza


----------



## gym_addict (Mar 24, 2006)

A nice LEAN juicy 10 oz sirloin steak, with a baked potatoe, salad, mushrooms and a large glass of water


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

2 tins of Tesco finest stewed steak and loads of chips and bread.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nando's whole chicken with a big plate of chips.

Sometimes I'm partial to a haddock pasty.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a few. Roast dinners, Subway, Fry ups and mixed grills. Infact anything realy unhealthy and packed full of bad calories.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Pizza the Hut, oh and cheese cake and i love ice cream  .


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Sometimes I'm partial to a haddock pasty.


I had no idea there was such a thing, or can you only get them in Bristol


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

I like hollands cheese & onion pies as well


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

John a Haddock Pasty is a dish that is consumed in the presence of a female companion. Sometimes eaten without the use of the hands.

Sometimes it is served with hairy clams.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> John a Haddock Pasty is a dish that is consumed in the presence of a female companion. Sometimes eaten without the use of the hands.
> 
> Sometimes it is served with hairy clams.


oh man that was funny


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

KFC Bargain Bucket for me


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

^BOUNCE! BOUNCE fifty in da house! lol^


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ironman said:


> Ok so whats your favourite off season meal for when your bulking.
> 
> Mines :
> 
> ...


god.....both are makin me foam at the mouth thinking about em!


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Shepherds pie please..and loads of it!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

kebabs, chinese, mcdonalds etc


----------

